# NATO's Northern Flank Exposed



## tomahawk6 (20 Nov 2016)

I doubt that the Russians have forgotten the last time they tried to invade Finland.But a strong fighter/air defense presence should be a high priority.We already conduct exercises in Norway.If Russia wants war there are easier plums for them to pick than the frozen north. 

http://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2016-11-03/natos-northern-flank-vulnerable-to-russia

STOCKHOLM – Officials in Finland, Sweden and Norway are concerned about what have become almost routine acts of Russian aggression, how they can respond, and whether they could prevent an incident, or even an accident, from spiraling out of control. So now, quietly, they're preparing for a confrontation.

"This is where the accident – God forbid – would more likely occur," Air Force Secretary Deborah James says of the Baltic region, an area of critical importance to NATO and where it abuts Russia. Commonly called the alliance's "northern flank," the three Nordic countries beget military activity frequently due to their geography, instilling in them the need for greater cooperation with the West both to train their forces and to determine how they could synchronize their activities in the event of an actual conflict.


----------



## childs56 (21 Nov 2016)

all they need to do is deploy 30 F35 Aircraft and those jets will have it covered.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Nov 2016)

CTD said:
			
		

> all they need to do is deploy 30 F35 Aircraft and those jets will have it covered.


     ???   Could you provide a bit more?


----------



## childs56 (22 Nov 2016)

kind of a sarcastic comment. they say the F35 can engage and kill multiple aircraft as shown during their workup and training phase. Fewer of them are needed as they are much more capable then current fighters.   >


----------



## Journeyman (23 Nov 2016)

Ahh, you may want to consider using the sarcasm thingee   ---->   :sarcasm:   



Edit.....so no feelings were hurt.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Nov 2016)

As I recall from spending wayyy too much time in arctic Norway in the winter time (uff da!) the main threat was that the relatively sympathetic locals wouldn't worry much if a Russian force waltzed in, Crimea like, and set up shop.

I assume that situation will not have changed much.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Nov 2016)

The Russians have S-400 AD missiles and Kalibr cruise missiles in Kaliningrad which cover 200 miles over Europe. This definitely would make reinforcing Norway and Sweden more difficult.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/11/23/these-maps-show-how-russia-has-europe-spooked/


----------



## jmt18325 (24 Nov 2016)

I think you misread that - it's far more than 200 miles that they cover.


----------



## Lightguns (24 Nov 2016)

200 miles for the AD missile.  The cruise missile is a little more formidable.


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Nov 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> 200 miles for the AD missile.  The cruise missile is a little more formidable.



And we tend to forget that one of the largest concentrations of military power in the world, I believe, is still in the Kola peninsula, at the top right in that map.


----------



## Lightguns (24 Nov 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> And we tend to forget that one of the largest concentrations of military power in the world, I believe, is still in the Kola peninsula, at the top right in that map.



I never forgot it, but I am still living in the cold war waiting for the this experiment with plastic guns to end so my FN can come back.......


----------

